# Code for removal of synthetic mesh vagina



## sueskuhn (Jul 25, 2013)

Pt had laparascopic vag hysterectomy with another gyn in another practice.  She is consulting with our practice for removal of the mesh in the anterior compartment of the vagina due to contracture of the mesh and the associated pain.
There is a CPT code for the removal of mesh in the abdomen but I cannot locate a code for this procedure.  
Dx code is 996.70

I have 3 CPT codes that might be what I am looking for but would like input as to which one is the best:

57426 - Revision (Inc removal) of prosthetic vaginal graft, lap approach
57295 - Revision (Inc removal) of prosthetic vaginal graft, vaginal approach
57415 - Removal of impacted vaginal foreign body under anesthesia

Obviously the 1st 2 are based on the approach but could the mesh be considered a prosthetic vaginal graft?  Or is that something totally different?


----------



## tmerickson (Aug 12, 2013)

Your diagnosis code would not be 996.70. It's eaither 629.31 or 629.32. These were added in 2013. 57295 is most common for this procedure-your approach would be vaginal. You would not use 57415. Without a redacted op report, I am unable to give you a definate cpt code.


----------

